# Bubba Hunting Club



## GWH (Aug 16, 2005)

Bubba Hunting Club
Heard County, Ga. Highway 100 north of Franklin, Ga.
The lease is primarily 15 year old pines with hardwoods on the creeks and ditches.  The trees were thinned out this past spring and open up a lot of shooting lanes.  Club rues are simple, follow the state guidelines for Heard County, follow Temple-Inland rules, respect each other and have a good time. Primitive camping is allowed.  The main thing to remember is to use common sense; lack of it will find you back on Highway 100 going North or South  ! This club is in a reorganization stage and if you are looking to try a new location please give me a call or pm.


Steve
877-282-9073


----------



## GWH (Aug 16, 2005)

The lease is 450ac. $600.00/member 5 memberships left


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2005)

GWH, is this new land for you this year??  Off Frolona?

Jim


----------



## GWH (Aug 16, 2005)

*Lease*

It is land I hunted on many moons ago before the Great White Timber Company decided to go beyond paying taxes.  I turned it over to friends of mine and they have quitely bisbanded.  With everything being leased out in Heard I hate to see it go back on the open market and agreed to help fill the lease.  It is located on the old Heard County landfill and borders Hwy. 100 on one side.  There is no telling what kind of antlers the deer will have due to underlying waste.  Probably a new world record!


----------



## GWH (Aug 20, 2005)

*lease*

bump


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 21, 2005)

Jim ...I think this is the land that borders the the back end of our pasture and the Rat Snake stand !!!

GWH....Is it on the west side of 100 where the old Dumpsters used to sit ???


----------



## GWH (Aug 26, 2005)

*lease*

Yes


----------



## GWH (Oct 10, 2005)

*Lease*

Still have memberships open.


----------

